# Problems converting Windows MCE WTV file - need help



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have an episode of Lost from 3/18 on my Vista HTPC recorded in HD from a ClearQAM station, and I'm trying to convert it to any other format so I can burn a DVD for my coworker who needs it to send to her son serving in Iraq. (This is the one episode she's missing.)

When I play the episode in MCE, it plays just fine - no video problems, no audio problems, and audio is in English.

I have now tried several different ways to convert it, from DVR2MS, MCEBuddy, and even a free trial of Nero 9, but there is a problem with the audio in each converted file. The video is flawless but when Lost starts playing the dialog is not in English, it's in Spanish, the SAP track. The commercials are in English, though.

I can't find any option to have the converted file only include the English track, so does anyone have any ideas? Any other suggestions on software to use to convert the WTV file?


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I have an episode of Lost from 3/18 on my Vista HTPC recorded in HD from a ClearQAM station, and I'm trying to convert it to any other format so I can burn a DVD for my coworker who needs it to send to her son serving in Iraq. (This is the one episode she's missing.)
> 
> When I play the episode in MCE, it plays just fine - no video problems, no audio problems, and audio is in English.
> 
> ...


Not sure if this would work and this is a hair-brained long shot of an idea, but maybe try DVDFab to see if you "rip" the file in reverse to a DVD and use the DVDFab options for the audio tracks to see if you can select only the english track.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Hansen said:


> Not sure if this would work and this is a hair-brained long shot of an idea, but maybe try DVDFab to see if you "rip" the file in reverse to a DVD and use the DVDFab options for the audio tracks to see if you can select only the english track.


Thanks. I just checked it out but I don't see that it supports converting WTV files. I just may end up asking my coworker if her son speaks Spanish! :lol:


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Just rummaging around the 'net, found this:

http://www.videoredo.net/msgBoard/showpost.php?p=46641&postcount=55

Says that Windows 7 will do a conversion.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I did see in my earlier hunts that W7 could natively convert WTV files, but I'm just not prepared at the moment to upgrade to Windows 7... if only my coworker didn't need the DVD for another couple of weeks!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Other posts say that Cyberlink Power Director 7 will do a conversion, but can't verify that on their website. They do have a free trial download though:

http://www.cyberlink.com/downloads/trials/powerdirector/download_en_US.html

Tried that?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll try that one next ... Thanks!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Mixed results with CyberLink's Power Director ... I launched it last night just after midnight, and at 8 AM it was still converting the file. I left it, and after work it was still converting the file so I killed it. The good news is that Lost played with the English audio track, but only 32 minutes was converted.

I rebooted, launched only Power Director again, but it's still just running and running, and the MPEG2 file size exactly matches what it was at when I killed the first attempt. 

I think I'm just not going to have any luck with this, so my co-worker is out of luck unfortunately.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Drew* you might look into ConvertXtoDVD. I'm not sure it will do exactly what you want but it does handle a variety of formats. Check here. It does mention the dvr-ms files that were used in MCE 2005.


----------

